

UTorrent For Linux Is Coming, Finally - india
http://torrentfreak.com/utorrent-for-linux-is-coming-finally-100601/

======
dimarco
I feel that they might be a little bit late. Since the Linux community's
"Aha!" moment regarding the usability of Desktop apps, Transmission has really
taken off.

Even uTorrent's web interface is old news compared to Transmission's web
interface.

Although - competition is always good.

~~~
pilif
There are still private trackers around disallowing transmission (heck - every
client but uTorrent), so this might be a valid reason to go with a future
utorrent for Linux release.

OTOH, these same trackers are insisting on utorrent for windows anyways and
are also disallowing utorrent for the Mac, so my point might be moot

~~~
loup-vaillant
That's odd. Why would a tracker ever want to disallow any torrent client? Are
they silly, or paid by BitTorrent Inc?

~~~
masklinn
Apparently, Transmission used to have issues (may still have them, don't know)
and misbehave, leading to its banning from several trackers.

------
pilif
These 3254 people voting for the Linux client might encompass the whole of the
future user base of the client.

Linux users traditionally have been more involved in a community, so it's
entirely conceivable that next to 100% of potential uTorrent Linux users have
taken the opportunity to vote whereas only a fraction of a percent of
utorrent's total user base voted for the second highest rated feature.

I would probably not use a poll like this to direct the future planning of my
product.

~~~
india
In that case, it is already pretty remarkable that 3254 from a group of people
who currently can't even use your product want it to be developed for them. If
that happened to a product I were making, I sure as hell would begin targeting
that platform.

~~~
grignr
It's 1300 people, not 3254 people. The way the idea bank works is that when
you make a new account you get 10 votes, and can allocate up to three of them
per idea, which is what happened here.

------
beamso
I've been using rtorrent on my Linux box and have been reasonably happy with
it.

~~~
cylinder714
I've just tried Transmission, and it is quite slick, but I'd like to chime in
with two of my favorites: the enhanced version of CTorrent
(<http://www.rahul.net/dholmes/ctorrent/>), a handy command-line client, and
btpd, the BitTorrent Protocol Daemon (<http://www.murmeldjur.se/btpd/>), a
client designed to run in the background.

I'm also fond of the original, reference versions of BitTorrent written in
Python, but they can be a PITA to install from source because of dependencies.

------
zepolen
Still not open source? No thanks.

~~~
Zev
Why does everything have to be open source?

~~~
vetinari
Because competition is.

Being closed source plus the half-hearted job and lip service to support means
bad experience for users. And users are not masochists, so they will use
whatever works better.

In this case, Transmission.

~~~
zepolen
Also, I prefer to be able to know what the software on my computer is actually
doing, especially when it comes to internet communications.

------
sandGorgon
Ever try qBittorrent? its very light(QT + C++) and low on resource use. It was
the first linux client to build support for magnet links.

I like it for its excellent torrent search.

It is available in more than 25 languages and is also available as a Mac
client.

Oh and its open source.

~~~
grignr
...and banned on my trackers because of its peer-id spoofing feature.

~~~
sandGorgon
not sure whether you knew it or not - but peer id spoofing (as uTorrent) was
added because it was being banned on several trackers. Take a look at the bug
to see a few examples <https://bugs.launchpad.net/qbittorrent/+bug/497450>

I think most private trackers allow Ktorrent and Transmission as they are
considered defacto.

------
loup-vaillant
zepolen pointed out that µtorrent still isn't Free Software (or Open Source,
if you prefer).

Does anybody knows why? As far as I know, µtorrent is free of charge, so I
don't see how locking the sources could be an asset.

~~~
DrSprout
The original author was looking forward to selling it. He sold it to
BitTorrent. BitTorrent is looking forward to selling uTorrent to media
companies for swarm-based content distribution.

------
BoppreH
It has been always usable through Wine.

~~~
vantran
indeed, i've always combined wine, utorrent and its webUI. Before that it was
rtorrent and another web interface, but utorrent is so much easier.

------
zandorg
I'm sure it's _micro_ torrent...

------
trucious
rtorrent for life.

